# GREAT WESTERN SHOW October 11 & 12



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

A reminder to all of you in Northern California: The Santa Clara Valley Pigeon Club is hosting the Great Western Pigeon Show this coming weekend at the Santa Cruz County Fairgrounds. It's located in the J.J. Crosetti Hall, 2601 East Lake Avenue, Watsonville, CA 95076. Check this link for directions: http://santacruzcountyfair.com/ft_directions.cfm

We're expecting a good turnout and I'd love to meet some of you if you can make it. 

-Cathy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for sharing, Cathy.


----------

